# Almost deer hunting rant



## David Wayne (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't have much time to go hunting or scouting due to 12 hr days at work since last May. But I had a couple of extra days off this past weekend. Went out Thursday evening with no luck except for seeing a large buck & where he was traveling. Went to that area Friday morning to find it is heavily used trail. So I decided to get the chainsaw & do some clearing along the edge of the woods. I have cut firewood & clean fencerows on this neighbor for years. Spent half a day Friday cutting briars & brush & small trees back to the fence line. Saved out some smaller stuff to strip down & stack up against a couple of trees for a homemade three sided blind. Seen two does that night, too late to shoot I couldnt see my sight pins by the time they came in range. Saturday was cold raining, & windy so I didn't go. Sunday I decided to set up a trailcam to see when they were traveling for next weekend. I couldn't believe someone set a tent blind right in front of my homemade blind, actually tied his anchor strings to one of the logs I have stacked & took two of the smaller ones to set out front of his blind for the other two anchor strings. The landowner said nobody else has asked to hunt yet this year. So I went back with a note to put in the blind to let him know he is in front of mine. I guess he thinks the brush just landed all stacked up like that from tossing it aside. And yes I did put up the camera with the flash turned off so I might see who it is & I cut all evening Sunday to make sure he wouldn't get any deer that day.

OK rant off got to get to work for another 12hr day. View attachment 113755


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah kinda sucks when someone has no respect for you. Hard to see the pic but they may not even realized that's a homemade blind. And then again some don't care.


----------

